# Crear un PCB a partir de acetato



## gatteen (Ago 18, 2007)

Estuve buscando en internet como crear PCB's, y me llamo mucho la atensión una forma de hacer por emdio de copias en acetato...
pero no entendi muy bien lapagina y queria ver si alguien me puede explicar como, asi como algunos trucos para hacerlo mas rapido y facil,..
de antemano muchas gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Podria haber puesto la pagina. ! ! !


----------



## gatteen (Ago 18, 2007)

esta es la pagina de la que hablo, tienes razon, perdon, se me olvido0o 

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/PCBs/PCBs.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Ok, tratare de explicarte, diseñas tu impreso manualmente o con algun programa de diseño de impresos y lo imprimes en negativo (las pistas se ven transparentes), esto lo fotocopias sobre un acetato (Queda mejor con una transparencia) si la transparencia no esta bien negra en las zonas que debe estar negra la retocas con un marcador indeleble (Negro)
Pintas tu placa virgen con laca fotosensible.
Una vez seca colocas la transparencia (Acetato) sobre la placa, verificar el que lado va hacia el cobre y lo fijas con cinta adesiva. 
Colocas el sandwich en una insoladora (Dispositivo para irradiar con luz ultravioleta), Transcurrido el tiempo de exposicion de la placa la revelas (Quitas la laca NO expuesta) con el liquido revelador.
Ahora la placa esta lista para ser atacada con el liquido que vallas a emplear para desaparecer el cobre sobrante.
Limpias la placa terminada, la perforas, la armas, la pruebas y la disfrutas.

La laca fotosencible que comenta la pagina funciona endureciendose ante la luz ultravioleta, como tu acetato esta en negativo (Recuerda las pistas transparentes) deja pasar la luz y por ende alli la laca se endurece y no es atacada por el liquido revelador, que si se lleva el resto de laca que no fue expuesto.
Con esto creaste un diseño igual al deseado sobre el cobre, como la laca es inmune al ataque del acido proteje al cobre que esta debajo.


----------



## gatteen (Ago 18, 2007)

o0ok... ya entendi, muchas gracias, pues se ve facil la verdad, intentare hacer una de esta forma, nadamas necesito encontrar esa laca fotosensible, pero pues eso ya me toca a mi jeje
muchas gracias de verdad, para lo que necesites y te pueda ayudar ya sabes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Sugerencia: Averigua en casas que vendan productos para serigrafia (Por la laca y el revelador)


----------



## gatteen (Ago 18, 2007)

de nuevo gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 20, 2007)

Otra forma de hacerlo con caetato es:
- Diseñas el circuito impreso como puedas.
- Lo imprimes en una hoja de papel normal.
- Sacas una fotocopia en acetato.
- Colocas el acetato del lado 'impreso' hacia la placa de cobre.
- Sobre ese sandwich colocas una hoja de papel de desperdicio.
- Con una plancha bien caliente la pasas sobre el papel, como si estuvieras quitando las arrugas de la ropa. La hoja de papel de desperdicio se usa para no quemar el acetato. PLanchalo por partes y el diseño se va a quedar plasmado en el cobre.
- Una vez frio, procede a meterlo en el cloruro ferrico. no te preocupes si hay algunas zonas que no quedan completamente negras, remarca solamente lo que este exageradamente 'vacio'. La mayoria de las veces, conque se vea claro el negro no se lleva el cobre el acido.
- Limpias la placa con alcohol y listo, un bonito PCB!


----------



## thevenin (Oct 21, 2007)

¿No es ese método un poco antiguo y engorroso?

Hay que tener insoladora, líquido revelador y cloruro férrico, que son materiales que no se consiguen en la venta de la esquina, papel de acetato o transparencias.

De todas maneras, eso del líquido revelador es totalmente innecesario cuando se venden placas preparadas (eso sí, hay que asegurarse si la queremos negativa o positiva).

Cuando se nos agote cualquiera de estos productos, yo por lo menos lo veo más incordio
el conseguirlos.

Yo veo mucho mejor este proceso, que además es un tutorial del foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Para transferir el fotolito a la placa se hace con un folio cualquiera y una impresora
de laser (por el tóner), que si no tenemos siempre podemos hacerlo en una de tinta, repasarlo con roturlador y llevarla a una papelería a fotocopiarlo.

Luego salfumán y agua oxigenada los consigues en la venta de la esquina.

Entiendo que son todo ventajas, más barato, materiales más fáciles de conseguir, menos
posibilidad de error, más límpio, todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2007)

> thevenin dijo:
> ¿No es ese método un poco antiguo y engorroso?



Es antiguo, es engorroso pero es el metodo que da la mejor calidad de impresos, aun mejor que la serigrafia comercial.

En pequeñas y medianas series es ideal por la definicion y presicion que se obtiene.

Repecto a lo engorroso, una vez que tienes los materiales y la insoladora es mas rapido que el metotodo de la plancha y sobre todo no existe insertidumbre sobre el resultado, funciona bien siempre.

Una forma de simplificar es comprar las placa presensibilizadas, ya vienen pintadas con laca fotosensible.


----------



## Siddharta (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola, quiero hacer un circuito impreso con acetato, mi pregunta es: ¿El acetato es mejor que las hojas glossy?, ¿cual da mejor resultado?, me puse a buscar las hojas glossy pero son muy caras, me vienen saliendo como en 200 pesos mexicanos solo 15 hojas. Espero sus sugerencias sobre algún otro tipo de hoja, entre mas barato mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2009)

Siddharta dijo:
			
		

> Hola, quiero hacer un circuito impreso con acetato, mi pregunta es: ¿El acetato es mejor que las hojas glossy?,


Leiste la pagina anterior del post ?



> ¿cual da mejor resultado?, me puse a buscar las hojas glossy pero son muy caras, me vienen saliendo como en 200 pesos mexicanos solo 15 hojas. Espero sus sugerencias sobre algún otro tipo de hoja, entre mas barato mejor.


Si hubieras buscado en el foro habrias encontrado un monton de alternativas mas económicas que el papel Glossy


----------



## Condor-11 (Ene 17, 2009)

Uh, nada que ver a lo que hago yo  

Lo que hago es imprimir el pcb en una hoja comun, luego me voy a una casa de fotocopias y las saco en acetato(transparencia), luego la coloco sobre la placa, le pongo ensima un trapo y la plancha!

Pero con eso de la luz ultravioleta y todo lo demas me mató  

Y eso que con la plancha queda MUY bien, bah, comparado con el de papel, hay una notable diferencia.
Y por ultimo si quedo partes sin marcar, las marco con fibron, que generalmente son muy pocas partes.

Si alguien cree que estoy loco por hacer esto...digamelo! jaja

Pero funciona   

Saludos!

PD: por apurado no vi lo que puso pablo jej, pero lo dejo por las dudas jeje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Aclaremos algunos térmicos:
Lo que te hacen en la casa de fotocopias se llama *"Filmina"* o *"Transparencia"* (Algunos le mal dicen acetato pero no lo es), se emplea para proyectar imágenes en *"Retro-proyectores"*.
Si puede pasar por una fotocopiadora significa que soporta alta temperatura y en efecto la adherencia del "Toner" a este material es mala, se desprende fácilmente, lo que para el caso de los impresos es bueno

Acetato es el material de las radiografías, y si lo calientas se convierte en un bollo


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 17, 2009)

son buenas todas las opciones, pero falto una : 
- diseñar el impreso
- limpiar la placa
- calcar el diseño en la placa
- repasarlo con permanente
- hacer los agujeros
- atacar la placa con percloruro de hierro
- lavarla

este metodo es es que yo uso y anda con circuitos de baja-media complejidad dependiendo del pulso y paciencia de casa uno.
y cuando tengo que hacer algo muy comlejo o importante lo mando a una serigrafia


----------



## Condor-11 (Ene 17, 2009)

Entonces me venden transparencia, aunque yo las pido como acetato, pero ensima les digo ese nombre y me miran con cara rara   

En cuanto a la impresion, si no me equivoco, usan las maquinas que sacan fotocopias a color, porque tiene otro sistema el cual desconozco (disculpen mi ignorancia) diferente al de las fotocopiadoras comunes.

Al fin y al cabo sirve, porque digamos, "lo que queda negro" se adiere sobre el cobre e incluso mucho mas rapido que si se lo hace con papel. Pero no tienen un negro bien intenso, o sea que a este proceso lo repito mas o menos 3 veces dependiendo como quede la placa.

Es medio lento y tedioso, pero antes que renegar con el papel o haciendo todo a fibron como he hecho varias veces   , queda bastante bien.

Son experiencias, digo esto hasta que encuentro otro metodo mucho mejor, rapido y facil y a esto no lo recomiendo mas jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Condor-11 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces me venden transparencia, aunque yo las pido como acetato, pero ensima les digo ese nombre y me miran con cara rara


No debieran mirarte raro, ya que mucha gente le dice así (Equivocadamente)



> En cuanto a la impresion, si no me equivoco, usan las maquinas que sacan fotocopias a color, porque tiene otro sistema el cual desconozco (disculpen mi ignorancia) diferente al de las fotocopiadoras comunes.


Emplean las fotocopiadoras color porque fabrican el color negro depositando varias capas de color sobre la filmina, resultando un negro intenso y mucho mas grueso (Mas denso y menos translúcido) muy posiblemente lo hagan así porque conocen en que lo vas a emplear.
La transferencia sobre las filminas es algo complicada de hacer bien para una fotocopiadora


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 17, 2009)

En las negocios de serigrafia e visto qe usan el papel vegetal aca lo conocemos como papel albanene, yo utilizaba este metodo pero con transparencias y la verdad no me convencia ya que ultimamente eh usado mucho el de PREES n PEL o como se llame, y si hay que hacer muchas las mando a hacer. Me ahorra tiempo(y ese no lo venden). Creo que lo volvere a intentar ahora con el albanene. Hay alguien que lo haga con esto? cambia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Deducción de Fogonazo (Filosofo contemporáneo) 
Cuanto mas raro el papel menos adhiere el Toner, en consecuencia mas fácil se transfiere al cobre.

En cuanto al papel vegetal, hay un tipo que no sirve porque se ampolla con el calor, tiene que ser apto para fotocopiar.

Respecto al "Press-n-Peel" o "Blue Transfer Film" da muy buen resultado pero en estas latitudes todavía es muy caro.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 17, 2009)

a mi el que mejor resultado me ha dado es el palel fotografico marca office





el problema es que es muy dificil de desprender y la impresora que uso es una Samsung ML-1610.

He probado con :
papel cocuehe : demasiado delgado y se atora en la impresora
papel bond normal : no tiene buena definicion en las pistas delgadas, aunque es bueno para pistas gruesas (mayores de 25 mil)
papel "lustrina" : lo mismo que el couche


----------



## Siddharta (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola, lo he hecho con acetato y me quedo muy bien. 
muchas gracias =)

PD recuerden ponerlo en agua después del planchado


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola a todos

Yo obtube buenos resultados con transparencias. Cuando hice mi primer pcb me llevo tiempo hacerlo en consecuencia de no conocer bien los materiales que tenia, al principio le intente haciendolo con papel normal como lo indicaban algunos tutoriales pero se despegaba la mayoria de la tinta cuando quitaba el papel, despues un cuate me recomendo utilizar transparencias y asi lo hice, al principio no obtube buenos resultados, pero tenia la posibilidad de encimar otra impresion en transparencia sobre la primera pasada y a continuacion con un marcador para cd lo retocaba, asi fue como termine mi primer pcb.

Ya despues con otro pcb ice lo mismo, solo que esta vez utilice otra plancha, esta me daba mas calor, y quedaba a la primera incluso ya no necesitaba retocar en ocasiones, el procedimiento es mas o menos asi:

limpiar bien la placa fenolica con el procedimiento que gusten (virulana, lija fina...).

imprimir el pcb en una impresora laser o sacar copia en transparecia, les sugiero que mientras mas negro sea, mejor. Cuidado con el lado de la impresion, tambien les sugiero que pongan una capa para el "ground" asi el cloruro ferrico nos durara mas y nos ahorrara tiempo en el atacado, recomiendo que las pistas queden lo mas gruesas posibles, o lo mejor esteticamente posibles, yo utilizo el Eagle para hacer mis diseños.

recortar el dibujo del pcb por el contorno. Recordar que la tranparencia tiende a "deformarse" o dilatarse con el calor, asi evitaremos que al enfriarse no se corra la tinta, veran la diferencia si lo hacen, procurar que la plancha tenga el calor suficiente para que la tinta se derrita y se pegue al cobre mucho calor hace que la transparecia se dilate demasiado y pasara lo anteriormente dicho, otra recomendacion es que no toquemos la tinta con los dedos ya que la grasa hace que la tinta no se pegue al cobre.

colocar bien el dibujo y planchar. Otra recomendacion es que coloquemos un papel sobre la transparencia, esto para que no se pegue a la plancha y "resbale" con menos dificultad a la hora del planchado.

esperamos a que enfrie y quitamos la transparencia. Esta deve despegarse sin dificultad y la tinta se quedara pegada al cobre, asi sin mas ni menos

y sigue el atacado quimico, usen el procedimiento que mas les agrade

Suena algo engorroso pero ya con materiales en mano y con practica no lo es tanto y salen muy buenos pcb, espero que les sirva de ayuda, y disculpen si no me e hecho entender bien

saludos a todos


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 18, 2009)

Ayer estaba haciendo unas placas de 20x15cm utilize 2 botellitas de 233ml puse a calentar el cloruro ferrico y  las primeras tres salieron muy bien pero a la 4ta ya no se dejo.... y la 5 de puro milagro, en si no era tanto cobre, las preguntas son:

cuanto se puede reutilizar el FeCl? 

lei que se podia "reactivar" funciona esto, si se usa varias veces entonces hay que filtrar?

la placa se coloca con la cara hacia abajo?


----------



## dagudelo (Abr 24, 2009)

Bueno quiero preguntar si alguien en Colombia sabe donde puedo conseguir la tinta foto sensible, que es la parte mas, tediosa del asunto, ademas no se si competa para esta entrada del foro y me gustaria que alguien me orientara sobre una parte del procesos que no tengo del todo clara, una vez se tiene impreso el circuito, que se debe utilizar para  realizar la mascara de la capa de antisolder es decir que tipo de quimico se utiliza para  que la tinta epoxica no se adiera a los contactos?

les agradezco de antemano cualquier tipo de colaboracion sobre todo si son de mi region  no es por discriminacion sino que en realidad necesito que todos los insumos para el proceso se consigan en mi pais


----------



## pablofer (May 26, 2009)

se puede hacer los pcbs solo haciendo fotocopiar en acetato y luego plancharlo hasta que quede en la placa y de ahi directo al acido esto ya lo probe funciona muy bien (Y)  hagan la prueba


----------



## tourpc (May 29, 2009)

bueno a mi con todo esto cuando realice mi primera pcb utilice el metodo del papel bond y la impresora laser pero es tedioso y muy malos resultados la mayoria de las vese tienes que retocar (de 100 unas 99) asi que emprendi la busqueda de otra solucion de hay encontre la del papel fotografico muy bueno pero el problema es el de la impresora con el calor en el papel fotografico corres el riesgo de que se derrape el toner dentro de la impresora y con lo caro que es ese papel bueno de hay probe el del acetato o par bien decir la transparencia y funciona bien pero el metodo que mejor me ha dado resutado es el siguiente 

promero imprimir el pcb en transparencia pero en una impresora laser modificada para que la unidad de fucion no caliente o en su defecto que la transparencia  nunca pase por el rodillo teflon y o el fusor de esta menera el toner nunca se adiere permanentemente a la tranparencia 

segundo limpiar la placa camo ya saben lija extra fina o lo que elijan 

tercero nuestra placa la untamos con pegamento en lapis adesibo osea pritt o cualquiera que sea procurando que solo quede una capa delgada sin grumos importante he.  a y del lado de el cobre claro esta

posterior ya con la transparencia impresa la pegfamos a la placa presionamos bastante fuerte en una superficie plana retiramos la tranparencia y acontinuacion con una pistola de calor o en su defecto una plancha calentamos la placa (ojo la plancha jamas debe tocar la placa) solo la acercamos lo suficiente para que caliente la misma lo suficiente poara que el toner se fije a la placa 

posterior a esto labamos la placa con agua y jabon para retirar el pegamento exedente y listo 

el resto es igual atacar y todo eso ya lo conosen 

como recomedacion usen cloruro ferrico funcionas bien poco caro pero el detalle es excelente 

el problema en este tuto (fast) que realizo es la impresora tienes que encontrar la falla  del fabricante para poder realizar este proseso y que la impresora buelba a su estado original y puedas seguir aciendo uso de ella como si nada  una okipage es la mejor opcion llenas de fallas por doquier jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2009)

esta pregunta es para fogonazo que se que sabe del tema o para cualquier otro.

hace unos dias me consegui una lupa bastante buena de una pieza de desguace.
y mirando unas pistas de una placa de un celular pude ver las mismas , refinitas pero con buen perimetro.
o sea las lineas se veian perfectas .

agarre una placa que mande a hacer (hice 100 placas) y al mirar los bordes se veian rugosidades.
el asunto no es solo la serigrafia, es tambien (creo yo ) el tema del ataque del acido.

el acido come al cobre , NO COME a la parte protegida, pero esta esta protegida solo en su superficie , cuando el acido va comiendo al cobre sin proteccion deja expuesta las paredes laterales de las pistas protegidas.

imaginense que las pistas protegidas tienen el grosor del gran cañon, bueno , nosostros solo pintamos para proteger a la parte superior, cuando loss laterales quedan expuestos son atacados.

y como el acido NO come a todo lo expuesto al mismo tiempo , supongo que se dan estas cosas.

ahora la pregunta:
como hacen para hacer las pistas esas tan finitas Y TAN PERFECTAS ?=?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 29, 2009)

Los que vivan en medoza hay un papel especial que me recomendo un usuario de este mismo foro hay que pedirlo como papel transfer, es muy bueno para hacer placas


----------



## tourpc (May 30, 2009)

alguna vez utilice ese papel para imprimir sobre una camiseta y acepta color de las injeck printers pero si funciona bien con las laser no corre el toner  ?

cre que lo probare ahora mismo tetengo un par de proyectos de uno pre con disto para lira y un sumador de señales asi como un vuometro pasivo si alguien quier estos  tengo sus pcb y todo lo nesesario asi que se los puedo emnviar 

a por cierto si alguien tiene un proyecto de un ecualizador como para sonidero de rack me lo podrian pasar please

a qui les dejo los pcb con impresos y material y todo lo nesesario tambien tengo unos aplis de 200 400 500, pre pequeño, pre con tonos y algunas otras chacharas

bye bye


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .......hace unos dias me consegui una lupa bastante buena de una pieza de desguace.
> y mirando unas pistas de una placa de un celular pude ver las mismas , refinitas pero con buen perimetro.
> o sea las lineas se veian perfectas .
> 
> ...



Lo trazos mas finos y precisos se logran con el método de fotograbado (KPR, ver buscador)

Respecto a la imperfección que pueden aparecer en los trazos de algunos impresos en debido a: 
1) Percloruro contaminado o muy agotado.
2) Placa de baja calidad o cobre con impurezas.
3) Deficiente limpieza previa de la placa.
4) Proceso de corrosión demasiado lento, poco agitado, poca temperatura, Etc 
5) si tus placas de se protegieron del ataque químico pintando por serigrafía, en este caso la calidad de la tela del “Jablon” influye en la definición del trazo final, tela menos entramada = pistas menos definidas
También depende del tipo, calidad y densidad de la tinta, si la tinta posee baja densidad (Muy disuelta) pierde su poder de cobertura, una de las cualidades de cualquier pintura o tinta de impresión debe ser la de "Auto Emparejarse", por ejemplo cuando pintas con pincel una superficie las rayas que va dejando el pincel se van disimulando solas, si la tinta es mala o muy líquida esto ocurre en menor medida.

Me explayo sobre algo mas grave y que *NO* se ve:
Si tu borde de trazo de impreso *NO* es nítido, muy posiblemente este se encuentre "Socavado", es decir que el ataque químico se continuó efectuando entre la cara de cobre protegida por la pintura y el sustrato aislante, esto solo se llega a ver con microscopio, a pesar de que no se ve el efecto puede ser "catastrófico" porque en las pequeñas hendiduras (Túneles) que van quedando por debajo de la parte visible del cobre, el mordiente continúa atacando al cobre, incluso terminado el enjuague, hasta que se agota químicamente hablando.
Si esto ocurrió, las pistas quedan debilitadas, perdieron sección de cobre y por ende capacidad de conducción eléctrica (No admiten la misma densidad de corriente que indica el ancho del trazo, unos 3,1 A / mm de ancho) pudiendo llegar a recalentarse o incluso fundirse si la corriente que circula es importante.
También disminuye la adherencia de la pista al sustrato porque perdió superficie de contacto con este, al ser soldadas se levantan (despegan) fácilmente.

Recientemente participé de la gestión y compra de un sistema integral de fabricación de impresos de última tecnología que trabaja a 3m2 por minuto (Los hay mucho mas rápidos) con una definición >0,001 mm.
Cuando pueda escribiré algo de información al respecto ya que el método que se emplea no se parece a nada de lo que se halla comentado en el Foro.


----------



## efhc12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Recientemente participé de la gestión y compra de un sistema integral de fabricación de impresos de última tecnología que trabaja a 3m2 por minuto (Los hay mucho mas rápidos) con una definición >0,001 mm.
> Cuando pueda escribiré algo de información al respecto ya que el método que se emplea no se parece a nada de lo que se halla comentado en el Foro.


 
Fogonazo, ojalá pronto expliques como funciona la máquina de los impresos. Me encantaría tener una, pero además del precio pienso que no ha de ser nada barato el mantenerla... Quiero hacer impresos que se vean realmente profesionales. Muchas veces por eso me detengo en hacer tantos proyectos que se me ocurren... Pues odio que los impresos me salgan mal, que tarde demasiado haciendolos o que se vean gachos. Saludos desde Madero, Tamaulipas, México.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2010)

El material es económico, en relación con el uso que se le da, pero todo lo demás, equipos, hornos, equipo de exposición y grabado son "Caros" y ni hablar del consumo eléctrico.

Si te interesa el tema aquí tienes para mirar:
Hacer tu propia laca foto sensible y placas sensibilizadas

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo un par de transparencia que me vinieron en una revista, nada del otro mundo, un ampli con el TDA2003, pero a diferencia de lo que deci afogonazo, de dejar las pistas transparentes, para que la luz ultra violeta haga lo suyo, estas vienen con las pistas en negro y lo demas en transparente, como es esto que tipo de placa devo utilizar, com se utiliza esto, si mi intuicion no me falla, la placa tiene un producto, que es sensible a la luz y al tapar las pistas en negro quedq ahi la laca y donde no estan las pistas o donde noo hay imprecion queda vulnerable al acido
pero com es?

saludos


----------



## giannix (Feb 2, 2010)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Otra forma de hacerlo con caetato es:
> - Diseñas el circuito impreso como puedas.
> - Lo imprimes en una hoja de papel normal.
> - Sacas una fotocopia en acetato.
> ...



Este metodo lo probe con toda las variantes que pueden existir y no funciona! probe con hoja comun, papel trasfer, papel fotografico, y nada. Planchandolo con un papel, con tela, plancha directa, y no hay forma. Se pega solo unos pocos fragmentos de las pistas. Ya no se que metodo usar...


----------



## giannix (Feb 2, 2010)

LORD KSPER dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Yo obtube buenos resultados con transparencias. Cuando hice mi primer pcb me llevo tiempo hacerlo en consecuencia de no conocer bien los materiales que tenia, al principio le intente haciendolo con papel normal como lo indicaban algunos tutoriales pero se despegaba la mayoria de la tinta cuando quitaba el papel, despues un cuate me recomendo utilizar transparencias y asi lo hice, al principio no obtube buenos resultados, pero tenia la posibilidad de encimar otra impresion en transparencia sobre la primera pasada y a continuacion con un marcador para cd lo retocaba, asi fue como termine mi primer pcb.
> 
> ...



La transparencia a la que te referis, es la llamada t*a*mb*ién* ''filmina'', que se usa para retroproyectores?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 23, 2010)

Olle me interesa este tema, pero:¿ sale muy caro el acetato?
Gracias.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bueno ayer me decidí a hacer mi primera PCB partiendo de una impresión en acetato, realizada con el PCB Wizar.
 Para realizar un sensor de humedad anticorrosivo.

El acido lo hice con:
- 2 partes de Agua
- 1 parte de Agua Oxigenada 110 volúmenes
- 1 parte de Agua Fuerte 

Espero os sirva para animaros a hacer alguna plaquita, con este método, ya que es realmente sencillo y económico.
Saludos.


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 26, 2010)

¿Es caro el barniz fotosensible? Puedo hacerlo con luz solar en lugar de una insoladora?
Yo tenía pensado hacer una fresa cnc con un minitorno tipo dremel pero todavía no me decido.


----------



## Leann (Oct 27, 2010)

hola me puse a leer y vi que utlilizan varios metodos... hay un tipo de papel que se comercializa con el nombre pcbFácil, nunca lo compre pero pienso q debe ser muy bueno ya que es unicamente para eso...

otra cosa que les quiero mostrar es este video, que es un tipo de tutorial en el que "fabrican" un pcb








youtube.com/watch?v=YfpWsmMLJ3k&feature=related   (video)

otra cosa fuera de contexto... ¿¿quien sabe q es un MJ3281?? y para q sirve??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> hola me puse a leer y vi que utlilizan varios metodos... hay un tipo de papel que se comercializa con el nombre pcbFácil, nunca lo compre pero pienso q*UE* debe ser muy bueno ya que es unicamente para eso...
> 
> otra cosa que les quiero mostrar es este video, que es un tipo de tutorial en el que "fabrican" un pcb
> 
> otra cosa fuera de contexto... ¿¿quien sabe q*UE* es un MJ3281?? y para q*UE* sirve??



Google lo sabe:
*MJ3281A*


----------



## pedrolovalencia (Oct 27, 2010)

Aquí pongo una pequeña contribución al método que empleo con positiv-20 para hacer mis placas.

Por cierto para los fotolitos, yo lo que mejor me ha funcionado son las láminas de poliéster.

El método tradicional es más preciso, y se consiguen placas casi profesionales. Otra ventaja del método tradicional es que es muy repetible. El método plancha es mucho más variable en resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## Leann (Oct 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Google lo sabe:
> *MJ3281A*



Don google lo sabe todo... Es como un Dios!!


----------



## pauldavid (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola a todos,

  me anime por el metodo que comenta FOGONAZO,

fui a un distribuidor de serigrafia y no encontre la laca foto sensible
(aunque me hacen una malla lista tamaño carta por 85 pesos mexicanos, unos 6 dolares) 
pero para pruebas pedi el producto que le ponen a la malla cuando esta virgen, y en ella queda plasmado lo que se va a serigrafiar,

  se llama "emulsion morada" es fotosensible (inversion 38 pesos mexicanos, 2.50 dolares por 1/8 de litro.),
No se si es la que comenta FOGONAZO pero voy a realizar las pruebas el dia de mañana 
(y que salga el sol ,me dijeron que 3 min. de expocision tenia)

 a ver que pasa y les aviso espero funcione.

 Saludos desde Leon, Mexico.


----------

